# Justify my 29"CRT TV over 32"LCD



## ranjan2001 (Oct 12, 2008)

After visiting quite many showrooms & seeing 6 brands of lcd I am of an opinion that buying a CRT 10-15000/- is a better option & this is based upon the following facts related to HDTV.

Read this post which confirms my finding 
*Don’t Buy Hdtv Before U Read This*

1. LCDs outer looks good, but the image quality is bad bcoz there is no HDTV transmission for another 2yrs & Indian transmission is 4:3 which gets stretched to 16:9 to make matter worse. DD will do its 2010 commonwealth games transmission in full HD. I could not find much movies DVD in HD yet.

2. when full HD transmission becomes available by then we will have far better technology so its better to wait 1-2 yrs.

3. buying a 32 inch for full HD for 45K today is going to get us 42inch in the same price next year or even lesser or larger size. Cost have been dropping all the time & bigger sizes are becoming more affordable.

4. buying a 29" crt the old series of Philips or Sony (100Hz flicker free) is better, less price for a far better quality image in present transmission & you get the best of deals in 2yrs from now for larger sizes & more feature packed full HDTVs.

5. full HDTV is what you need to make best use of LCDs & that is not available yet so buy when you actually can use it at its optimum level.

Hence please suggest me 29" CRT (I could not find the flicker free 100Hz models)
Sony will be out of budget so Samsung LG & Philips are on my radar, how about Toshiba & Panasonic CRTs?

There are many thing which I dont understand such as ,S-video/composite/hdmi etc. What features should I be looking for since I am buying a Tv after 12 yrs & I will later be attaching a Full HD dvd player with some good 5.1 speaker setup. I may opt for slim line CRT from samsung or ultra slim CRT.

Any downside of having slim CRts?


----------



## sam9s (Oct 12, 2008)

All valid points........ and very similar to why I am still waiting to go for 42" LCD. Few points to ponder across yours..

1. 





> I could not find much movies DVD in HD yet.


........I think what you mean here is movies in HD yet. DVD in HD does not make sence as both are totaly different technologies offering different quality and quantity as well. 
That upscaling thing is also is a markinting gimmik and does not do a thing, I have seen personally. I can vouch for that.

2. 





> Indian transmission is 4:3 which gets stretched to 16:9 to make matter worse


.......... Well true but tatasky does offers few channels over 16:9 ratio, though not in HD obviously but its a start, and sooner or later India does tag along with the main stream technology.....

3. yes true and that is the reason I am waiting patiently, I will probably dump my awsome DENON and would go for a more powerfull spk setup when I get this 42" LCD....

4. Now coming to 100Hz fliker free adv. I am surprised to know you can not find a TV with this tech. AFAIR this technology was supposed to be coming in almost all philips upcoming elite CRT models. Infact my TV has 100Hz Fliker free with Pixel Plus and next models were suppose to come with Pixel Plus 2. THe dealer had only one model showing Pilxel Plus 2. The picture refresh rate was ultra smooth, believe me it was like flowing with no effort. Huge difference from conventional CRTs. Now those CRTs with PP2 should have become main stream.......

Look hard man if not in philips try sony, samsung....... LG I would not recomend.....
but go for 100Hz fliker free..... its makes viewing a pleasure.......very soothing to eyes.....

Ok now coming to connections....... 

*HDMI :* High Defination Media Interphase is a compact audio/video connector interface for transmitting uncompressed digital streams. HDMI is only applicable when you are viewing HD content i.e BR or HD DVD. That can be done through BR/HD DVD player or your high end GPU (you still need HD player or an identical rip off of BR), both not a conventional option today. 
Yes if you wanna play games on full HD then LCD with HDMI is an obvious choise and you dont need a player for it

HDMI is similar to DVI which is present in our GPUs, the only difference is that HDMI also carries HD Audio.

*Composit ::* is the usual RCA connection that most of us use to play our DVD content (worst interphase to get DVD quality). There is only just one connector to carry video signal(represents in yellow) rest two (white and red) are for stereo audio singnals

*S-Video ::* Second best option to get most out of our DVD. The way S-Video works is that it basically separates the color information (Chrominance) from the brightness (Luminance). By doing this, it reduces things like color bleeding and dot crawl and greatly increases the general clarity and sharpness of the picture.

S-video does not transmit audio though

*Component video :: aka Analog Component Video; Y - Pb - Pr; red-green-blue.*
Component video is one step ahead of S-Video. While S-video separates the color information (Chrominance) from the brightness (Luminance). Component video further seperates chrominance into two signals (Pb and Pr), Y stands for Luminance. Result is even more better picture quality.
Componenet video should be the obvious choise now a days while playing our DVDs. Believe me playing DVDs on component gives you far better quality that the usual RCA. Huge difference.Make sure that the component cable is of high quality with preferably gold plated connectors (should be in the range of 1000 rs).

Note Again :: Component video also does not contain audio.

Following image I prepared is to show different kind of connectors

*i36.tinypic.com/2zylx87.jpg


----------



## MetalheadGautham (Oct 12, 2008)

Totally valid points. But it was my dad's insistance that we save some space due to which I was forced to select a 29" LCD. I am not at all happy with it.


----------



## gopi_vbboy (Oct 12, 2008)

also CRT TV is easy to repair compared to LCD.....i have 29" Slim Samsung CRT......Clarity is good...........no prob sine a year.......


----------



## gxsaurav (Oct 12, 2008)

CRTs no are bad. They are old, big & bulky. Instead of a LCD TV, It is better to buy a PC LCD Monitor with Tata Sky or other DTH Services & a simple Rs 2000 External TV Box which will make your LCD a TV


----------



## ranjan2001 (Mar 29, 2009)

Finally bought Samsung 2233 LCD monitor (Rs 10600/-) which is Full HD  in 22 inch, along with Techcom external TV tuner Model SSD 723. (Rs 1350/-)

The 4.3 signal from TATA sky gets adjusted to 16:9 ratio looks bit stretched but the image quality is perfect since this monitor is full HD it gives good reception, on the other hand cable TV signal is too bad & looks awfully bad.

Now I need to look for 5.1 speaker setup.


----------



## amitava82 (Mar 29, 2009)

lol I bought the same LCD couple of days back for Rs. 10,070/-. Me too looking for a TV tuner. Are you using that TV tuner with Windows? Or it can be used directly with LCD without PC?


----------



## ranjan2001 (Mar 29, 2009)

The dealer told me that it was priced at 10000/- few days ago but not now.
I bought external tuner (no recording) which directly plays the tatasky without computer & audio is connected via tuner to external 5.1 speakers (older set). I need to buy new 5.1 speakers for this  now.


----------



## amitava82 (Mar 29, 2009)

Thanks! So, when you want to use your PC, you just turn it on or you have to switch cable? I saw one that required switching cable from receiver to CPU.


----------



## ranjan2001 (Mar 29, 2009)

I have 2 comp & 2 TV in house now so I am just testing things rather than buying things all at once. As of now I have to physically remove the vga cable from tuner & plug into the cpu, but I saw a KVM switch which can take 4VGA inputs & 1 VGA output to monitor.
*www.cablesnmor.com/ProductImages/x884828.jpg

This is the one i saw & its quite big
*cgi.ebay.com.my/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=120364997533&indexURL=

other sources are also there such as this one.
*www.lindy.co.uk/kvm/ 

I need to buy that but just waiting to settle down, I actually don't need 4 ports so looking for 2 port switch then I would not need to remove the cables. The cost was 550/- of the switch


----------



## Gowt1ham (Mar 31, 2009)

Another very important reason why anyone should consider going for 32" LCD

29" CRT might kill u if it falls on u.
whereas u can escape with minor injuries if 32" decides to fall on u.


----------



## ranjan2001 (Mar 31, 2009)

Well I wont hang 29" on the wall for sure, I have a steady & heavy table for it, nevertheless suggestion well taken.


----------

